# IDAHO Muzzleloaders



## imadogman (Sep 11, 2007)

That didn't last long...

IDAHO FISH AND GAME
HEADQUARTERS NEWS RELEASE
Boise, ID

Date: January 17, 2008 
Contact: Ed Mitchell
(208) 334-3700 



commission changes muzzleloader rule


The Idaho Fish and Game Commission Thursday, January 16, dropped the requirement for an external pivoting hammer from the rules on muzzleloader-only seasons.

In January 2007, the Idaho Fish and Game Commission adopted new equipment rules for muzzleloader-only hunts.

Nearly 4,000 hunters commented during 2006 on the original proposals with roughly equal numbers supporting and opposing the proposed rule changes. While many traditional muzzleloader hunters support the new rules, many others, including modern muzzleloader hunters, did not.

The most controversial rule change was been the requirement for a pivoting hammer, functionally prohibiting the use of many in-line muzzleloaders in muzzleloader-only hunts. Additionally, the pivoting hammer requirement has been confusing to many hunters, generating numerous requests to Fish and Game to clarify whether individual muzzleloaders are legal to use.

In-line muzzleloaders have no ballistic, or overall range, advantage over "side-lock" muzzleloaders.

Thursday's action allows most in-line muzzleloaders back into muzzleloader-only hunts. 

Other rules for muzzleloaders, including the requirements for loose power, exposed percussion cap ignition, all-lead (no sabots) bullets, remain in effect.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If they had kept the rule, I might have dine all my ML deer hunting in Idaho.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Like they say, "Money talks, Bull....t walks".


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Conicals and loose powder are better anyway; they just did everyone a favor. :lol: 

I will stay true the real deal no matter what the allowances/restrictions. Black powder, patched round ball, and a sidelock traditional rifle for me. If I want to rifle hunt, I'll do it in the general season.


----------

